# Why hello there!



## kendallc123 (May 2, 2012)

Hey everyone! 

I'm just getting into archery (the Hunger Games may or may not have been an influence :wink: )! Well the Hunger Games kind of gave me a "push" as I've always been into the sport but never got a start. Now, I have a job and am taking up archery! I'm into the more traditional style and target shooting. I might get into hunting if I get an opportunity. I don't have any archery ranges around and only a VERY small shop (which only has compound bows), so I have to rely on the internet to research and buy products, etc. I am very excited to meet people, receive and give help if needed, and grow with the sport!

Kendall


----------



## Hardcore Romeo (May 8, 2012)

hi kendall!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Kendall.


----------



## howardyudoing (Feb 22, 2011)

:set1_draught2:


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to AT Kendall.
Also welcome to the great sport of archery.


----------



## kendallc123 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It's great to be part of an awesome community 

Kendall


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

welcome sunshine, enjoy!!!!:wink:


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to AT! Lots of people on here that can get you steered in the right direction :darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## kendallc123 (May 2, 2012)

Thank you!

Kendall


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## KingOfTheJungle (May 17, 2012)

Welcome! I'm a complete newb too, but the Hunger Games didn't influence my getting into the sport, although it was a good movie! xD


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Kendall!


----------



## kendallc123 (May 2, 2012)

Hey! Thanks everyone!


----------

